# New Bobcat Side Lights



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We just took delivery of this last week. Ordered it with the new side ligh





















ts and they seem to work awesome. Now they just need to make led for front and back of the machine.

Plan on switching over tires and running a 9' Kage.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Josh, is that a new Bobcat? Or did you add the lights?

I axed my sales rep and he said they should be available the beginning of Nov.....they weren't. 

The parts monkey said he didn't know if they would work with older models, only the M2. Yes, he's an idiot. The cabs are the same, the M2 is basically an option package.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

He said he just took delivery last week and he ordered it with the new side lite at the top of his post...


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> nice


Thanks!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Josh, is that a new Bobcat? Or did you add the lights?
> 
> I axed my sales rep and he said they should be available the beginning of Nov.....they weren't.
> 
> The parts monkey said he didn't know if they would work with older models, only the M2. Yes, he's an idiot. The cabs are the same, the M2 is basically an option package.


New, just got it Thursday. Salesman said they will fit our machine we got last year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> He said he just took delivery last week and he ordered it with the new side lite at the top of his post...


Delivery of the light(s)? Or machine?

Stop harassing me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely said:


> New, just got it Thursday. Salesman said they will fit our machine we got last year.


I know that, you know that, our salesmen know that, but the parts monkey is an idiot.

Thanks, going to order some as soon as I can.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> He said he just took delivery last week and he ordered it with the new side lite at the top of his post...


:hammerhead:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How much are those things? That'd be awesome to have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How much are those things? That'd be awesome to have.


Free with a new skidsteer............that he just took delivery of last week. lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Delivery of the light(s)? Or machine?
> 
> Stop harassing me.


Man that felt good to get you for once!!! LOL....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Man that felt good to get you for once!!! LOL....


It's only Tuesday, hopefully only a 3 day week, and I feel like I've worked 7 days this week already.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's only Tuesday, hopefully only a 3 day week, and I feel like I've worked 7 days this week already.


Yeah, your fingers must be exhausted from typing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Yeah, your fingers must be exhausted from typing...


Jealous?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

What tires are you going to run?

I have debated switching mine out on the S590 model.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How much are those things? That'd be awesome to have.


Our line item was $260 for the set.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

erkoehler said:


> What tires are you going to run?
> 
> I have debated switching mine out on the S590 model.


We have a set similar to wolf paws. They work great.


----------

